# Found a pigeon no bands



## NikiS20 (Jun 12, 2004)

Hello again,
Well, my mom works at a fence selling company which has large barn like sheds where they keep their material to sell. Well, my moms friend who works there as well was helpnig a customer when a pigeon flew into the one building he was in, and landed by him, theres wild pigeons in that town, but they don't normally just fly near people or in the buildings, he went towards the pigeon and he stayed pretty much still but then as he was about to pick him up he flew on top of some fence material, so he threw a shirt at the bird and the bird flew back down on the ground and he caught the bird in a box. They called my mom because they know i take in birds and also have a pigeon at home (a female parlor roller) so i went down to the business and checked him out, other than being dehydrated and very much so starving he was fine. I could handle him very easily, he's actually tamer than my hen! He's soo much larger than my hen as well, so i'm guessing he could be a male. Anyhow, the first thing i did was checked for identification, but i found none which really made me upset, why would someone release him without banding him, i don't know how i'd be able to find his home for him and i dont even know if i'd want to give him back as for one i've become attached to him and i don't want to see this happen to him again. I don't think its wrong to release birds for like competitions and what not but if they don't have identification rings on them, i dont think they should do it. Is there anyway i can find this guys owner? And do you all have any ideas why he'd have been released if he has no identfication? I'm assuming maybe the owners are just novice at this "sport" OR maybe he was used for a hunting club? There are A LOT of hunting clubs in my area, and if i do find that he cuold possibly be apart of that, i'm not giving him back, not even informing them because even though i don't know exactly what goes on when they're training the dogs on these birds, i'm sure its not polite, and someting makes me think the birds probably don't survive. Please inform me...sorry if i sound selfish...just feel bad for the bird.
Thanks in advance!
Niki


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com

Niki,

Don't worry about the bird not having a band, it is the owners loss, your gain. The bird is very lucky to have found you.

Yes, it could be possible he belonged to a hunter, especially since the bird has no band. But there is no proof of ownership, so I would just nurse him back to health. Get him rehydrated and on a good seed mix,then build up his immune system with some power foods, and keep your eye on him.

Also, pigeons don't usually cozy up to someone, unless they are either sick or a lost domestic.

IMPORTANT:Just a reminder, please keep this bird isolated from your other bird for at least two weeks, just to make sure he is'nt carrying anything that might infect your pigeon. We have seen a lot of tragedies from pigeons being let into a coop of healthy birds, and the whole flock dying. If this pigeon has been flying around awhile, you don't know where it's been...just be cautious.

Treesa


----------



## NikiS20 (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks for the quick reply! What are some "power foods" i can give him other than his normal seed and grit, and cod liver oil i give daily. Some boiled egg, chopped up fruits? Thanks again!
Niki


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi,

Try giving just a drop of cod liver oil per week, it is high in Vitamin A, so it might be toxic if too much is given.

Power foods:
A little brewers yeast in the seed mix, with a drop of garlic oil to keep it sticking to the seed is great once a week.

Some probiotics to up the gut bacteria, which will help the pigeon immune system if there is any combat going on. (fight off any disease)

A drop of apple cider vinegar in the water, once a week (single serving) to kill bad bacteria in the gut.

A good multi vitamin, like "Prime" once a week, not too much, go strictly by directions. 

..and one small gel garlic capsule a day, for intense rehabbing.

Besides the pigeon seed, a little curly kale, spinach, and carrot is a good treat. Snack only though, not a major part of diet. I have never tried fruit on pigeons..what kind are you giving them?

Treesa


----------

